# weekend plug build#1



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

got some time to finish some up and this is what i got.
not to menchion the few i had to toss due to just pure ugly...


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice, nice work. Philly Jack


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

the one at the top looks swwweeeettt!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Im diggin that big eye, blurple scaled lookin swimmer


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Those are nice! I like the same one Treed does. I'm curious about the treble hooks though. Is that what you folks up north use mainly? I know most everyone around here replaces the trebles with single hooks when possible. Not sure why, but that seems to be the norm, especially for glass minnows.


----------

